# Desktop Configuration for Web & Graphic Design



## pladwani (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I need advise from experts and users for building up a new desktop which I need for web & graphic design work. I have built desktops before but they were all Pentium and Core 2 Duo based and were for office and home use only. I have very limited knowledge about overclocking, GPUs, cooling solutions, etc. 

I plan to run Windows XP SP3 initially but would upgrade to Windows 7 later. Softwares would include Adobe CS 5 Web Premium, Visual Studio, Visual Web Developer, etc. I am also crazy about HD movies. Here is what I have thought of for my desktop:

Intel Core i5 760 Processor
MSI P55 Motherboard (MSI P55-GD55 or MSI P55-GD65? please suggest)
Corsair TW3X4G1600C9D 4GB Kit (2x2GB)
(for OS) Seagate Barracuda 7200 @ 320GB SATA Internal HDD
(for Storage) Seagate Barracuda 7200 @ 1TB SATA Internal HDD
(should I go for Seagate or WD?)
Sapphire VAPOR-X HD5770 1GB GDDR5 PCIE
CoolerMaster (not sure of which model, i plan to spend less money on this but it should keep all the stuff very cool)
BenQ V2400 Eco LED Monitor

I plan to keep the cost as low as possible as I am not keen to spend too much on the desktop but I do want to build a "future proof" configuration.

I would really appreciate any advise on this.

Praveen


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2010)

pladwani said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need advise from experts and users for building up a new desktop which I need for web & graphic design work. I have built desktops before but they were all Pentium and Core 2 Duo based and were for office and home use only. I have very limited knowledge about overclocking, GPUs, cooling solutions, etc.
> 
> ...


first of all u should mention ur budget
the rig mentioned by u is OK but it lacks some balancing
the task u r going to perform will be better done on AMD Phenom II x6 or Intel i7 930 or above

and HD 5770 is an value for money card but vapor-x seems to be replaced here

if u can spend a lil more on gfx card then nvidia's GTX 460 is win-win situation

and u also want some decent PSU
corsair VX 450W will do but to be on safer side u should go for VX550W


----------



## pladwani (Sep 22, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> first of all u should mention ur budget
> the rig mentioned by u is OK but it lacks some balancing
> the task u r going to perform will be better done on AMD Phenom II x6 or Intel i7 930 or above
> 
> ...



Hi Piyush,

Thank you for your reply. 

I don't wish to spend too much on the rig as I am not crazy about these things but I do want to be satisfied with the performance. Like I said, I want it for web and graphic design work and watch HD movies sometimes. My budget is under 50K. 

Is core i5 760 not good enough? I mean could you elaborate why I should go for core i7 930 or above?

Also, is PSU not included in CoolerMaster Cabinets? Which model of CoolerMaster would be good value for money.

Thank you once again for your advise. 

Praveen


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2010)

pladwani said:


> Hi Piyush,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


core i5 760 is a nice proccy
but at that price u can get x6 by AMD which wikll surely boost the performance bcoz of the additional 2 cores
also AMS recently launched x6 at 3.00 ghz

so there are 3 proccies with 6 cores by AMD
x6 1050t 2.8ghz @ 10k
x6 1090t 3.2ghz @ 14k
x6 1075t 3.0ghz @ 12k appx

the best thing about AMD is that the compatible motherboards starts from as low as 4k and go uptu 12k

whereas in the intel side the compatible mobos for latest intel proccies starts from 6-7k and go upto 20k

and yes corsair is better than cooler master anyday

so i'll suggest u this

AMD x6 1050t --->9.8k
MSI/Gigabyte 880g based mobo with usb3 and sata 3 --->5.7k(considering u'll go for single gfx card)
corsair/kingdton 2-2gb ddr3 --->5k
corsair VX 550W --->4.8k
NZXT gamma/CM elite 430 --->2k/2.5k


----------



## pladwani (Sep 22, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> core i5 760 is a nice proccy
> but at that price u can get x6 by AMD which wikll surely boost the performance bcoz of the additional 2 cores
> also AMS recently launched x6 at 3.00 ghz
> 
> ...



Thank you piyush! Could you provide the model number of MSI motherboard and a compatible 1GB graphics card?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 22, 2010)

Phenom II x6 1055t @ 9.5k
Gigabyte 880GM UD2H @ 4.5k
2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5k
Zotac GTX460 1GB @ 12.5k
WD 500GB Blue @ 2k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Dell Ultrasharp U2311H @ 14.5k

Total-53.7k

this is the minimum u need.


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 22, 2010)

^^ i was going to suggest that with a few changes. 

Btw pladwani do you need very high colour accuracy as its for graphic design or just good will do?


----------



## pladwani (Sep 22, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> ^^ i was going to suggest that with a few changes.
> 
> Btw pladwani do you need very high colour accuracy as its for graphic design or just good will do?



Yes, color accuracy is important. I love to see and deliver "perfect"!



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Phenom II x6 1055t @ 9.5k
> Gigabyte 880GM UD2H @ 4.5k
> 2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5k
> Zotac GTX460 1GB @ 12.5k
> ...



Thank you Jaskanwar! Any reason why Gigabyte over MSI and Zotac over Sapphire?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 22, 2010)

msi has no board in that price range. so to avoid overshooting your budget get gigabyte. moreover gigabyte makes one of the best mobos.
sapphire doesnt make cards for nvidia.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2010)

@pladwani
the config suggested by jas will suit u
the mobo suggested is good too(go for it if u'll add an addon card later for usb3 and sata3)


----------



## pladwani (Sep 23, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> msi has no board in that price range. so to avoid overshooting your budget get gigabyte. moreover gigabyte makes one of the best mobos.
> sapphire doesnt make cards for nvidia.



Thank you Jaskanwar! I see that you are from Amritsar. Could you suggest a dealer who can provide a config suggested by you at best price? I am from Jalandhar but it hardly matters.



piyush120290 said:


> @pladwani
> the config suggested by jas will suit u
> the mobo suggested is good too(go for it if u'll add an addon card later for usb3 and sata3)



Thank you piyush! Which Gigabyte model has support for USB3 and SATA3? I just want to know the price difference.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 23, 2010)

i dont know about hardware shops here yaar..i am just 16. i ordered all my config from smcinternational.in. here you wont find AMD so easily. one shop i knew had only amd 550be and everything from intel. intel is widespread here as told by my pc guy and as i saw. anyways i dont know about your city..if not available try ordering online. 

about the mobo look at Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 5.5k or MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5.6k for usb3 and sata3.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 23, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i dont know about hardware shops here yaar..i am just 16.




Our sweet Jas, in his sweet sixteen.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Our sweet Jas, in his sweet sixteen.



lolzzzzz.........



pladwani said:


> Thank you piyush! Which Gigabyte model has support for USB3 and SATA3? I just want to know the price difference.



its 1k-1.5k more(depending upon area)
the model no. is--->MSI 880gma e45


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks cilus.


----------

